# Tamoxifen- side effects and Hypnotherapy?



## pieta63 (Dec 11, 2003)

Posted 14 February 2006 01:34 PM Please help- I wondered if anyone out there was taking Tamoxifen.? I had a lumpectomy in August and after having 6 wks of radiation- strongly advised to take this drug. I am getting muscle cramps legs( not a rare side affect- but the pill that helps -Quinnine- definitely upset my already upset stomache- after a few days I stopped it and then went back to my usual ibs symptoms- so I will deal w/ the leg cramps- its mangeable- along w/ hot flashes- but I also think my ibs symptonms are worse taking the Tamoxifen too- and that is something I have to take- now - for sure my anxiety and nerves are shot from this cancer scare- do you think the Hypnotherapy tapes would be of value- is anyone out there taking Tamoxifen. Please reply- you can also write me at thank you all.-


----------

